# Pigeon/dove adoption in the Philippines?



## coff (Jun 10, 2018)

Hopefully any one of you will be able to provide insight on this although it's outside of the US. 
I'm moving to the Philippines in the next 6 or so months so this isn't urgent whatsoever, _and_ I most likely won't look for a pigeon immediately after touch down, but if anyone knows any organisations/places that have pigeons up for adoption and or could help at all, as someone who's had prior experience in keeping pigeons temporarily and has ever since then wanted one permanently, it'd be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## RJ Jacinto (3 mo ago)

Is there an existing organization in the Philippines that would adopt pigeons?


----------

